# mogrify : rules for border size for web, different print



## grosloulou (Nov 14, 2010)

hallo,
mogrify is a black box and we see nothing.
for web, we all understand what looks like a 1px white border and 2'px black border around a 64'x428 image.

however for prints how do we work ?

i create 1'x15cm 2''dpi, 13x18cm 2''dpi, 2'x3'cm 2''dpi.
1px border will be very tiny on 2''dpi printout. do we need to work in px for web and mm for print ?

i wanted percents but it makes me afraid.
i can print a 48''x32'' image with a 5% border but what happens if i crop at 18''x12''px and print ?

templates and tricks for beautiful frames are welcome.

best regards
marc


----------



## Mark Sirota (Nov 15, 2010)

Was there a question in there somewhere?

If you know your final output resolution (e.g. 1'' ppc/254 ppi), and you want a border of 1mm, then you add a border of 1' pixels. Or are you asking whether LR/Mogrify could do the math for you? You'd have to ask Tim to implement that.


----------



## ukbrown (Nov 15, 2010)

Play around with % until it looks good, % menas different siezes get smaller or larger border. 

I think the stuff on my blog looks OK, you might not like it, taste like photos is individual.


----------



## grosloulou (Nov 15, 2010)

hallo ukbrown,
your frames are nice but it is web so it is easy to deal with 5px, 1px,... we all know what it looks like on our screen.
for printing it is less obvious according to size and resolution.
a simple example : hard to imagine if '.1mm white border will be visible or not on a 2'x3'cm 2''dpi print.

hi mark,
sorry not to be clear.
i just wanted to know the best way to work with lr mogrify to define borders... when you play with printing (%, px,...).
is it better to work in cm and mm instead of pixels, or in percents,...

i also asked if there are some templates for mogrify on the web with beautiful frames

br
marc


----------



## ukbrown (Nov 15, 2010)

I would still play around until you get what you want. Maybe you are right about printing, I very rarely print. It's quite easy though to set up various borders, by using presets


----------

